# First attempt at sig.



## Galacta (Nov 30, 2008)

Here it is.


----------



## Veristical Blaze (Nov 30, 2008)

Looks really cool!


----------



## Raika (Nov 30, 2008)

I told you you can do it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Youre even better than me!


----------



## Locotes (Nov 30, 2008)

Wow, it looks amazing indeed! Especially if it's your first one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But maybe you can fill it up with some more brushes/effects or whatsoever, because it's kinda empty now. But like I already said, very well done


----------



## Frog (Nov 30, 2008)

That was your first attempt!?
That's awesome.


----------



## Galacta (Dec 1, 2008)

I see.
I wont use avy requests anymore.
Anyways.
Ill try my best to make graphics.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 1, 2008)

Nicely done!
I couldn't get anywhere near that on my own.


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 1, 2008)

looks freakin sweet. i likey.


----------



## Galacta (Dec 1, 2008)

I have another one but Its not my best effort.


----------

